# M/H friendly parking



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

Hi - Does anyone know where I can park the motorhome in Newport, S Wales, please? And which is the nearest supermarket to Caerleon? I am delivering my grand-daughter and her 'stuff' to college next week-end, but have never been to Newport. Vita


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Vita said:


> Hi - Does anyone know where I can park the motorhome in Newport, S Wales, please? And which is the nearest supermarket to Caerleon? I am delivering my grand-daughter and her 'stuff' to college next week-end, but have never been to Newport. Vita


The nearest supermarket to the college is Tesco on Spytty Road there are no supermarkets in Caerleon.
As for parking your Motorhome do you want a site for the night ? then Tredegar Park caravan Club site is handy and very nice or do you just want to park for a few hours ?

I live in Newport so please feel free to PM me if you want more info.

RD


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

Thanks RD. I am booked into Tredegar, but need somewhere to park nearer the college on Saturday morning as we can't get access until 1200. I need to be near the beginning of the queue so I can find an easy spot to unload and escape! Vita


----------



## MAJORTAFF (May 30, 2010)

*M H FRIENDLY PARKING*

Hi vita we live a few miles from Caerleon .Give ME A RING ON01633889423 sure i can help,. regards Paul (MAJ0R TAFF)


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Vita said:


> Thanks RD. I am booked into Tredegar, but need somewhere to park nearer the college on Saturday morning as we can't get access until 1200. I need to be near the beginning of the queue so I can find an easy spot to unload and escape! Vita


You can call in at Asda, they are right next door to Tredegar House C.P and then head across to Caerleon and possibly park up down by the Amphitheatre, it is signposted as you drive through Caerleon.
It is 2 minutes away from the college and very handy to have a quick look in the museum.
Caerleon would be a 20 minute drive from the site.
RD


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for that RD and Paul. The Amphitheatre sounds a good place as if I can leave the van there for a while I can recce the parking at the college on foot first - and visit the museum of course. My problems and worries always get solved on this site! Vita


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

Vita said:


> Thanks for that RD and Paul. The Amphitheatre sounds a good place as if I can leave the van there for a while I can recce the parking at the college on foot first - and visit the museum of course. My problems and worries always get solved on this site! Vita


Vita you might find my 2 minutes by road a bit longer on foot, walkable yes but you shouldn't have any problems dropping off.
My daughter also starts at Caerleon this coming week as a mature student and she tells me it is £2 an hour to park and quite busy in the week.
she also tells me that as far as she knows it is Sunday for dropping off so if you are dropping off on Sunday then should be ok.
It is many years since i last went out to the college but i dont think you will have any problems.

RD


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

Thanks RD. We have been given 1200 Saturday. My grand-daughter thinks that as I am taking her 'stuff' up in the van, she can take most of her bedroom! Vita


----------

